# Hi



## Chelle (Jul 20, 2003)

I guess since I now have a dozen posts, I should formally introduce myself.

My name is Tobi, but I also go by "Chelle." I'm 23 and live in Missouri (about an hour from Kansas City). I have a BS in Biology, but will be going back to school in the near future to get my vet tech degree & certification. At the moment I'm working at a convenience store so I can save up a little cash for when I do go back to school. I feel bad because I have a degree and I'm working at a gas station, but the schedule works out pretty good because I have to share a car with my mom* and the people there are really good to me. (* yes, I still live with my parents - can't beat free rent & food )

I have 4 cats, a dog, and a ton of fish (freshwater).
I am currently restoring a 67 mustang coupe.
I _love_ swing music and swing dancing & I help teach dance classes for the swing club at the local university.
I also enjoy drawing & am getting into photography (I recently got a really nice digital camera which I love).

That's all I can think of for now.

-Chelle


----------



## ralphcor (Jun 28, 2003)

Welcome aboard! B*tching car :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, chelle! I'm glad you're here. Keep posting!


----------



## Jessica (Jun 21, 2003)

Hello Chelle and welcome!!


----------



## Yanikin (Jul 7, 2003)

Hi there!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hi Chelle, I love your cats!


----------

